# Rescue Workers Involved in Accident



## MMiz (Jun 22, 2004)

Rescue Workers Involved in Accident While Responding to Fatal Crash 

Minutes after a fatal crash at a southeast Kansas intersection, two more people died when a rescuer speeding to the scene collided with a car. 

The first accident happened just before 5 pm Friday when 56-year-old Margaret Day of Fredonia pulled out in front of a tractor-trailer east of Fredonia.

Minutes later, a volunteer Fredonia firefighter, 19-year-old Russell Brown, was responding to the scene when his pickup collided with a car in Fredonia.

Killed in the crash was the car's driver, 63-year-old Charlene endricks, of Fredonia; and her grandson, 16-year-old Matthew Hendricks, of Buffalo.

Matthew's twin was hospitalized today in fair condition, and another passenger was listed in critical condition. Brown was in fair condition.  The patrol has not determined who was at fault in the second crash.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Jun 21 2004, 11:32 PM
> * Minutes later, a volunteer Fredonia firefighter, 19-year-old Russell Brown, was responding to the scene when his pickup collided with a car in Fredonia.
> 
> The patrol has not determined who was at fault in the second crash. *


 I'd almost be willing to be the patrol will cite him as being responsible for the accident.  This is a terrible tragedy, and I feel sorry for him and the victims' families.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Jun 22 2004, 02:37 AM
> * I'd almost be willing to be the patrol will cite him as being responsible for the accident.  This is a terrible tragedy, and I feel sorry for him and the victims' families. *


 Probably.

It really is a tragedy, I feel sorry for everyone, including the family and community.

I was instructed to stop at all red lights, even when coding.  Because I work the midnight shift, often the streets are empty.  I still slow down significantly as I approach an intersection, enough so that I could brake if I needed to.

I was always told that using the lights and sirens gave me no rights.  Instead it was asking my fellow drivers for the right-of-way.  

I hate hearing these stories, especially as a relatively new EMT.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 22, 2004)

And at his age, he has a long time to live with the memory of this.


----------

